
Show HN: Gradient Hunt - francomaldonado
https://gradienthunt.com
======
francomaldonado
Hey Hacker News,

Gradient Hunt is a curated collection of beautiful gradients.

The Story While finishing up another side project (Html Colors), I
unexpectedly noticed the popularity of colors and gradients websites. I
started this project because I wanted to create a webapp and learn vue.js

Solid colors are useful, but what was missing was a tool that enables non-
technical folks to create and use all the beautiful gradients. I wanted to
make a website that was so intuitive and easy to use that you can understand
it in less than 30 seconds. So Gradient Hunt was born .

🇦🇷 Maker Bio My name is Franco, I’m a 15 years old kid from Argentina,
designer and web developer with a big passion for colors. I developed Gradient
Hunt in the last 2 months. I maintain, review gradients, and update Gradient
Hunt on a daily basis to showcase the very best of the gradients the users
create.

Please let us know what you think! I would love to hear your thoughts

~~~
DoreenMichele
At first glance, I think this likely qualifies for a Show HN. Let me suggest
you go to that section of the site, read the rules and consider resubmitting
this as a Show HN (or changing the title on it).

[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
francomaldonado
Thank you for the suggestion, i've already changed the title to Show HN:
Gradient Hunt and it nows appear on the show section.

